# Pains very low down on left side



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello,

The last couple of nights have have woken up with severe pains on my left handside, baby finds it more comfortable the lower he or she can get but it is sooooo unconfortable it's as if baby is grabbing hold of something? Is this normal the pain is so bad it wakes me up it goes away when baby moves higher up. Just wondered really if you knew why I could be in so much pain?

Thank you.

JJ


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

this could be ligament pain, ligaments and muscles stretch during pregnancy and if baby is lying a certain way he may be stretching specific ones further, causing pain. Try paracetamol if necessary and if still concerned see your midwife

Jan


----------

